# Anuew PGR vs Poa



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Starting a thread on Anuew PGR vs Poa since I have seen interest speckled around the forum, mostly due to a a few videos posted by Paul's Prime Cuts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Onz2QceKhas

I have been getting hit hard with poa this year so bought some Anuew PGR. I will be documenting results here and in my journal.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Subscribed.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Starting a thread on Anuew PGR vs Poa since I have seen interest speckled around the forum, mostly due to a a few videos posted by Paul's Prime Cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be following. What's the difference between Anuew vs TNEX for example?


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Good call on the new thread.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I'll be following. What's the difference between Anuew vs TNEX for example?


To be clear the label says nothing about controlling poa with it. They are both PGR so I think very similar on desirable grasses. The theory Paul mentions in his videos, and I have seen mentioned by the manufacturer, is based on the fact that label rate for poa A greens is significantly lower than TTTF or KBG. So when applied to a KBG lawn that is infested with Poa A, the weed gets over regulated which gives the KBG an advantage or even harms the poa A. It sounds like people have seen similar results with poa t.

As a PGR, it seems to be well reviewed. I would be applying PGR anyway, so if it can help knock back the weedy grasses in spring, I'll be a happy camper. If it kills some, than even better. We shall see.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

gm560 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be following. What's the difference between Anuew vs TNEX for example?
> ...


Even if it doesn't kill it but just reduces the amount of seed heads generated, that means fewer new plants next year, right?


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Replying to post in the other thread...


gm560 said:


> ScottieBones said:
> 
> 
> > gm560 said:
> ...


I spot sprayed because I'm not really set up for a blanket yet, and it was less expensive to try than Xonerate. :lol: I haven't otherwise used a PGR


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

davegravy said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


Certainly a possibility, but I don't know at this point. I hope so!


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I planned to add PGR based on some posts last year about how to hurt triv:

My plan was to mix of one gallon of water with:
Tenacity (5.4 mL) - per Virginia Tech Feb17 study shows 99% effective
PGR (0.4 oz) - growth regulator stops the poa triv from growing, short blades means no sunlight, triv dies
Xonerate (3.8 mL) - per Virginia Tech Feb17 study shows 99% effective
Triclopyr (0.75 oz) - minimize bleaching of Tenacity
Ethofumesate (0.5 oz) - Prograss generic, per Virginia Tech Feb17 study shows 99% effective
NIS (1.5 oz) - breaks up water droplets for foliar absorption
Ammonium sulfate (1 tbl) - fast N that the plant absorbs quickly, encouraging it to absorb the other herbicides faster
Marking dye - so I can make sure I hit all the spots


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

While anuew is the new kid in the block, tnex does the same thing. Poa a is phototoxy to it at 0.5 to 0.7oz/ksqft tnex rates.

https://twitter.com/UNLturf/status/1151461519621840896


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have tnex on hand, too. maybe a side by side test is in order.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

gm560 said:


> I have tnex on hand, too. maybe a side by side test is in order.


I'll be following if you do.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I am on my second week after 1st app of aneuw. The yard has tightened up, bunched and the seed heads of my poa are almost non existent. The poa defiantly (some) has been hurt pretty bad turning bronze. The rest is browning out or being drowned out by my fescue. I am going to run two more apps spaced at 4 weeks apart. So far I am very pleased.


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

Any progress on this one? I bought some unbranded trinexapac-ethyl and applied it on a small patch to test. My seed heads have all but disappeared and I have large brown patches. The rest of the grass seems healthy enough, so I'm wondering if I overdid the application or if this is a wonderful side effect of the PGR.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I haven't put it down yet, mainly because it basically hasn't stopped raining. I have Sunday circled on the calendar for my first app.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I am into week 3 of regulation and I am debating weather to apply again. I am starting my fungicide regiment next week. Any advice? Tttf eastern nc.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Anuew went down today. 0.37 /k rate. I also mixed in some NIS. I waited until late in the day since the label says to try to keep it on the leaves as long as possible.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:


> I am into week 3 of regulation and I am debating weather to apply again. I am starting my fungicide regiment next week. Any advice? Tttf eastern nc.


It depends on your weather and HOC. A month is what Paul did in that video. A lot of people use GDD models to determine the interval. You can use the greenkeeper app to calculate that for you.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

gm560 said:


> Bigdrumnc said:
> 
> 
> > I am into week 3 of regulation and I am debating weather to apply again. I am starting my fungicide regiment next week. Any advice? Tttf eastern nc.
> ...


Didn't know HOC factored in. How's that work? Higher HOC = more frequent apps? less?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

davegravy said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigdrumnc said:
> ...


The application rates are higher for longer grass. I guess to your point, I do not believe the rate drastically impacts the duration of suppression, but the amount of suppression. You can see it on the label. Obviously it is geared toward golf courses, but see the different rates for fairways vs greens?



There are a few threads you can find here. For example check out @Pete1313's email with Syngenta: 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=533&start=20#p10147


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Well any in the field results/observations?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Not really. PGR slammed the breaks on growth but poa a patches for the most part seem unaffected at this point. I will get some pictures this afternoon


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

My poa deff looked hurt and bronze but not all of it. I am leery of a second app being brown patch season is right around the corner.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

I have some poa a left from last year right by the road here how it look after 2 apps xonerate 10 days apart


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ok so here is an update ~1 month later. The poa a i had is definitely hurting. i guess it could be in part the weather warming up. KBG is taking over those areas. Here are some shots from today.







I will reapply this week as I think it is coming out of regulation.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

That definitely looks like chemical kill. The spots I have going dormant just turn into a pale green and wilt away. Not brown like that.

Seems like it has some control. The question becomes - when would be the opportune time to kill it? Early spring before it goes to seed? I think that's when we want our grass to be waking up and rolling.


----------



## MD Mallard (Apr 15, 2019)

Can anyone provide an update on their Poa Triv a year later?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

It came roaring back.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Yup it's back in full force. It knocks it back and shrivels in the canopy at best.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

It would come roaring back even if we keep our lawns in regulation this entire time?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Like when the lawn is dormant?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> It would come roaring back even if we keep our lawns in regulation this entire time?


Good question!


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

gm560 said:


> Like when the lawn is dormant?


When the desirables are dormant but the poa is growing.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

yes that's exactly why i'm asking. when the good grass is dormant, putting PGR shouldn't hurt right? yet it would knock down the POA so if it was apply the entire time, wouldn't this keep the Triv from roaring back? Can someone please explain this for me ... or better yet if they have actually tried this?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

No idea what, if anything, PGR would do to dormant grass or grass in the process of coming out of dormancy. Might be a fun experiment.


----------



## RyanDan (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello Everyone, I used Anuew this year and i loved what it did for my turf, and i'll be using it again in 2022. With that being said i did not have great results with it on my POA-A. I actually think it helped the POA survive the summer heat better as it was hot and i had almost zero die off. It also didn't bleach out at all when i hit it with mesotrione. I've attached some photos of my POA under max rate regulation. Also, i have some POA-T in my lawn, and it actually didn't seem to regulate it nearly as much as the desirable turf. It grew just as fast as the fescue which also didn't seem to be regulated anywhere close to as much as the RYE and *** was.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

gm560 said:


> No idea what, if anything, PGR would do to dormant grass or grass in the process of coming out of dormancy. Might be a fun experiment.


Massage me you address i will mail u few oz of xonerate it will clear you poa a problem. I hav some xonerate left and not really needed any more. Better to let it work then expired on shelf.


----------

